# Blackhawk Grips



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a favorite place to get replacement grips for a blackhawk. The one I just purchased has some kind of "cheesy" looking fake ivory grips with oak leaves carved in to them. Would like to get some nice cherry or rosewood grips to replace them with.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/ruger/blackhawk.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/ruger3.html


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bluegrassstate (Jun 15, 2008)

In my opinion, it's hard to beat the exotic wood or faux ivory grips manufactured by Hogue for the Blackhawk, Vaquero, etc....from the bluegrassstate..
p.s. Altamont also makes a quality pair of grips..however, they are not as easy to purchase as the one's from Hogue..


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.klamathriverwoodworks.com/

http://www.clccustomgrips.com/

http://www.privatescustomgrips.com/

http://www.rugerforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=60533

I've bought from Klamath River and 41 magnum. Both make great stuff! Klamath River is getting the nod to make me a set for a very special full facelift project being started soon.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Blkhawk73
> 
> http://www.klamathriverwoodworks.com/
> 
> ...


 This info helped me out, thank you,
MrWiz.


----------

